# Boss Premium Eliquid - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (12/10/20)

​
*BOSS – CARAMEL COFFEE*
*Local*

*Flavour Description:* none

*VG/PG:* 70/30
*Nic*: 6mg

*My comments:* 

As you vape it, a flavourful, roasty coffee flavour permeates the caramel, resulting in a divine blend of caramel and coffee.

It’s not a wake-‘n-vape, but rather a dessert coffee.

The coffee mitigates the sweetness of the caramel. However, I find it quite rich, more rich than sweet. I can’t vape a lot of it. After an hour I’ve had enough, but it certainly is delicious, albeit in limited quantities.

*If you are allergic to nuts, you might want to give this one a miss, as it is stated that, “Product may contain nuts”*

Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial – SMOK V8 Baby Mesh 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #167*

Reactions: Winner 5 | Informative 3


----------

